

A Heat-Seeking, Automated Nerf Sentry Gun - SteveMorin
http://gizmodo.com/5628762/a-heat+seeking-automated-nerf-sentry-gun?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed:+gizmodo/full+(Gizmodo)

======
SteveMorin
I usually try not to post things like this but, this is something I would have
actually loved as a kid and a tinkerer.

